# 1946 Schwinn Corvette



## Mikey (Jun 14, 2012)

*Got this bike a few days ago. It's the first Bike that I have owned that is older than me, and its still around!! It has the original Paint and Schwinn Westwind Tires on it. The tires are all cracked and it needs a seat. Needs servicing & cleaning and She should be good to go!!*


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 14, 2012)

No such thing as a '46 Corvette. Chevrolet didn't even make a Corvette until '53.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 14, 2012)

*Double check the serial number*

FYI -- No such thing as a 1946 Corvette --


----------



## how (Jun 14, 2012)

Most likely a 60 something Hollywood its not a Corvette of any year


----------



## rhenning (Jun 14, 2012)

Schwinns ladies Covettes were only made as 1955, 56 and 57 models.  That bike is not a Corvette.  Roger


----------



## Mikey (Jun 14, 2012)

*Thanks for the Corrections*

*Thanks for the corrections, I'm not familiar with these older bikes! I know I have the year right.. Maybe a Hollywood??  Thanks for all the help!! *


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 14, 2012)

How do know you have the year right? There aren't accurate serial number records for 1946. What and where is the serial number? Everything looks middleweight, i.e., post-1954 to me.


----------



## Mikey (Jun 14, 2012)

*The SN. is on the Left rear dropout, it is - N23239  I used a chart online for my info. Could be wrong? Any help would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks*


----------



## Mikey (Jun 14, 2012)

*Maybe 1954??  It's still older than me!! *


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jun 14, 2012)

*62*

24" 1962. Not a ton of value but should make for a solid rider. Serial location on rear dropout started in 51. This kinda thing happens alot.


----------



## MR D (Jun 15, 2012)

When I want to date a Schwinn I use http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes3.html This online code. This serial number starting with "N" has got me baffled. Most of the years ended with the letter "M" according to this chart.


----------



## Mikey (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't see  SN. N23239 in 1962.. I see it listed under 1954 on two different websites!  Where do you get your info? Thanks


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like an Oct '54 middleweight.  And I think the tall badge was phased out mid '61, so I don't think '62, though that's the first place I went when reading this post. Guard looks wrong for a 26".  Are those 24" wheels?
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Mikey (Jun 15, 2012)

*I found the same info. on the year, 1958. It has 24" wheels, I wasn't sure about the chain-guard. Only found 1 photo of a bike with a a guard like mine and it was not dated.  THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP!!  *


----------



## EastsideSchwinn (Jun 15, 2012)

The chainguard is correct for that 24" Middle weight!
This is a 1951 24 inch Schwinn American I built last year as a Muscle bike, and Ive had a few other 24 inchers from the 50's and theyve all had that chainguard


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 15, 2012)

*I "think" Chevy horked the name Corvette...*

Then Schwinn horked it from Chevy for thier bikes...(like the Jaguar)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corvette


----------



## how (Jun 15, 2012)

EastsideSchwinn said:


> The chainguard is correct for that 24" Middle weight!
> This is a 1951 24 inch Schwinn American I built last year as a Muscle bike, and Ive had a few other 24 inchers from the 50's and theyve all had that chainguard




You guys need to learn some simple stuff about Schwinns. They didnt make middleweights till 55. So you dont have a 51 American.

The question was answered,,that bike is most likely early 60's Hollywood,,and I dont have to look at the serial number.


----------



## EastsideSchwinn (Jun 15, 2012)

how said:


> You guys need to learn some simple stuff about Schwinns. They didnt make middleweights till 55. So you dont have a 51 American.
> 
> The question was answered,,that bike is most likely early 60's Hollywood,,and I dont have to look at the serial number.




No need to get "BENT OUT OF SHAPE" My friend... I do infact have a 24 Inch American "Im sorry for the typo on the year" It's a 58 I was only using the picture as a refference to the chainguard!!

here is another pic of how I got it


----------



## Mikey (Jun 15, 2012)

*Thanks for all the photos and help!!  From the research that I have done and the info. from everybody it looks to be a 1954 Girls Corvette. The only model that has chrome fenders that I can find, and the chain-guard looks to be correct for that model... Sorry for the wrong information with my first post!!  Now on to CLEANING the BIKE!!*


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 15, 2012)

If it is a Corvette it'll have stainless fenders.  They look like chrome, only the insides won't be all rusty.  Fingers crossed for stainless.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Mikey (Jun 15, 2012)

*No rust inside the fenders, I'm HAPPY!!  Now, should I just clean the finish or should I restore it completely?  The paint is pretty much GONE, the primmer is showing through, no decals left... I would love to see it like new, but I don't want to devalue it! Ether way it will be a rider...Thanks!!*


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 15, 2012)

Its only original ONCE.

But it is YOUR bike,you can do whatever you want to with it.


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Jun 15, 2012)

*10-08-54*

From (www.bunchobikes.com) the serial number being located on the left rear dropout: build date 10-08-54 .  If you choose to put the money into fully restoring the bike, in my opinion not a good idea.  The bike is not that desirable: middleweight girls, incorrect chainguard, incorrect seat, repaint, no decals.  Money pit, to end up with not much (as far as monetary value).  I have two girls Hollywoods in my garage attic that I used for parts that have good original paint, decals, chainguard, and fork that I paid $35 a piece (for the complete bikes).  What ever you choose to do with the bike is totally up to you.  Just trying to give you a head up.  Good luck with what ever you choose to do.


----------



## Mikey (Jun 15, 2012)

*I live in a College Town, I could drop $60 or so into this bike (I do my own painting) make it look like new again, Decals and everything!, and I would enjoy every second of it!, it would sell in a heart beat for $300 or more!! These Students would rather have a Vintage Restored Bike over a bike that was made New to look old!  Why would some New bike's made today look like these old Schwinn bikes if they are not desirable?? Just depends on where you Live and what talents one possesses, I guess!! Thanks...*


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 16, 2012)

If you could get $300 out of that bike where you live, go for it!
One quibble: fresh paint and a tune up isn't a restoration, it's a refurbish. Resto would be making the bike look show-room new again, and would be big $$$.
Not sure if the college kids dig the banana seat and ape hanger thing where you're at, but the 24" bikes are decent candidates for this. Big enough to be ridable by "adults", small enough to sort of look the part.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Mikey (Jun 16, 2012)

*Bike's are what I do! I can completely RESTORE this bike for less than $100 and make it showroom new!!  IT's A BICYCLE NOT A CAR!!  If someone thinks that its to much time and effort involved in such a project should be on the "I,m Lazy and don't want to do anything" Form!! Thanks to the few people that were any help, but this Form is too NEGATIVE for me!!!   On to something BIGGER & BETTER!!!   CHOW!!  *


----------



## Boris (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeesh! You're the one that asked the question. The members only replied with their knowledge and opinions.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 16, 2012)

Mikey said:


> *Bike's are what I do! I can completely RESTORE this bike for less than $100 and make it showroom new!!  IT's A BICYCLE NOT A CAR!!  If someone thinks that its to much time and effort involved in such a project should be on the "I,m Lazy and don't want to do anything" Form!! Thanks to the few people that were any help, but this Form is too NEGATIVE for me!!!   On to something BIGGER & BETTER!!!   CHOW!!  *




um... not to be too negative, but I believe it's Ciao, unless you really are going to go eat...at which point you have it right.


----------



## snickle (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah man, I learned you don't just jump in here, theres plenty of Gators around if you can't swim. These guys have forced me to spend hundreds on correcting bikes after the arrows started flying. But, being familiar with forums and forum personalities, I dove in quick and punched the gators in the nose!  You can take it one of two ways.. you can let the gators scare you off, or stick around and let the old wise ones teach you a few things. I'm still here, but I'll tell you what, these guys will cause you to drink more than you normally would! 

I'm glad I stayed, I learned alot, and am still earning.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jun 16, 2012)

*"Don't tell me the truth...."*

Basically, all these guys here did was to tell the truth about this bike to answer what is obviously is a kid with an ego the size of Manhattan. But I guess he didn't want to hear the truth about a mediocre bike that looked like a garage sale reject with an Earl Scheib paint job. The answers the guys gave were appropriate,and the truth, but he did not want to hear that, and says the forum is too negative, gets P/O'd and stomps off like a little spoiled rotten brat, who like alot of people nowadays thinks he struck a gold mine because they watched a few episodes of "American Pickers", and they think just because a bike is old and a Schwinn, it is worth a gazillion dollars.

It's like that old song I heard on the radio years ago with the line, I think it goes,"Don't tell me the truth, tell me lies, sweet little lies...."

Jim.


----------



## snickle (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey, at least he was right about being able to restore it for under $100, put a basket on it and it's done.

[video=youtube_share;UiGjxxytLy8]http://youtu.be/UiGjxxytLy8[/video]


----------



## vincev (Jun 16, 2012)

Is Harvie back under a new name?????


----------



## cyberpaull (Jun 27, 2012)

*Rookie*

Rookie. I'm no expert, but educate yourself just a little before jumping in. Not that hard. On this site don't pretend you know what your talking about unless you do. There are guys here that have forgotton more than some of use will ever know.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 29, 2016)

I read this thread three times and I can't stop shaking my head. You all know about the "Best of Craigslist"? This thread should be in the *Best of The Cabe.*
Lots of bogus information and when the OP asked what he should do he gets a few responses and then gets all pissy. That happens quite often so maybe this thread should be in the intros as an example of what not to do. 

By the way How...eeee, you're 110% wrong and you do need to see a serial number when guessing the year and or the model of a Schwinn.


----------



## spoker (Mar 2, 2016)

isnt there a dog breed thats also a chow?just sayin


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 2, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I read this thread three times and I can't stop shaking my head. You all know about the "Best of Craigslist"? This thread should be in the *Best of The Cabe.*
> Lots of bogus information and when the OP asked what he should do he gets a few responses and then gets all pissy. That happens quite often so maybe this thread should be in the intros as an example of what not to do.
> 
> By the way How...eeee, you're 110% wrong and you do need to see a serial number when guessing the year and or the model of a Schwinn.





Maybe you read a different post? The Op began with wrong year and then learned to date it correctly. Yet still insisting it's a corvette without any info to go by.. rather, peps failed to give the insight to attempt identifying it. Accordingly, that bike is a middle weight and it has the correct rear cantilever bracket (double check his photo, it's there)  but not front fork hole for the front cantilever brake. Yet, correct fenders to go with a corvette or an American and that chain guard is found on early 24" girl corvettes too, I have one with it.

However, there is an unusually odd part to that frame when dating it to 10-1954, it's the lack of a cross bar in-between the front top and bottom bars. That's weird B/C, I thought, or the last time I searched, not to leave out I own a 55 24" girl's corvette, and it has that cross bar this has not, and it also has the same JR. style Corvette chain guard. The last time I searched, Schwinn didn't make girls bikes without that cross bar until around 1958.

Moreover, had information been more productive, The user would have understood. Yet still, If this bike is a 1954 it could be a Corvette or an American with bendix manual 2 speed coaster brake, which would not require front cantilever. As well it could simply be a standard coaster or auto kick back too.  ,

There's lot of nonsense from peps who don't recognize or know the potential differences except for the thing the OP understood, it's not a 46 bike.
BUT, if it's a 1954 frame the OP is almost correct, it's either a Corvette or an American B/C, all failed to point out, the rear brake cantilever bracket which no other frame would have. .  

I.E. if the date is right, It's a 1954 Christmas or 1955 Corvette or American, alternatively, only special frames have that newer bracket for cantilever brake mount, it my be newer than 54 and potentially 56-8.

Peps do have a tendency to blame ignorant new comer eh what?


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 2, 2016)

What the heck is "Peps"?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 2, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> Maybe you read a different post? The Op began with wrong year and then learned to date it correctly. Yet still insisting it's a corvette without any info to go by.. rather, peps failed to give the insight to attempt identifying it. Accordingly, that bike is a middle weight and it has the correct rear cantilever bracket (double check his photo, it's there)  but not front fork hole for the front cantilever brake. Yet, correct fenders to go with a corvette or an American and that chain guard is found on early 24" girl corvettes too, I have one with it.
> 
> However, there is an unusually odd part to that frame when dating it to 10-1954, it's the lack of a cross bar in-between the front top and bottom bars. That's weird B/C, I thought, or the last time I searched, not to leave out I own a 55 24" girl's corvette, and it has that cross bar this has not, and it also has the same JR. style Corvette chain guard. The last time I searched, Schwinn didn't make girls bikes without that cross bar until around 1958.
> 
> ...




Maybe you should do more research. Hint, the American never had stainless fenders. The rear fender/brake bracket was pretty much standard on all middleweights that had a multiple gear option, whether it was built with multiple gears or not. This included the Flying Star. The truss bar between the top and bottom tubes was a hit and miss deal for some reason and it wasn't deleted until sometime in the 60's. I had 26"  1961 Fair Lady with the truss bar. The Auto 2 Speed wasn't available until a few years down the road.

Bottom line. The OP's bike is an early serial numbered 1955 girls Corvette in 24" that the OP said he could completely "restore" for a hundred bucks. And to clear up another post with the wrong information, the girls corvette was available thru the 58 model year. Posts #4 and #5


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 2, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Maybe you should do more research. Hint, the American never had stainless fenders. The rear fender/brake bracket was pretty much standard on all middleweights that had a multiple gear option, whether it was built with multiple gears or not. This included the Flying Star. The truss bar between the top and bottom tubes was a hit and miss deal for some reason and it wasn't deleted until sometime in the 60's. I have 26"  1961 Fair Lady with the truss bar. The Auto 2 Speed wasn't available until a few years down the road.
> 
> Bottom line. The OP's bike is an early serial numbered 1955 girls Corvette in 24" that the OP said he could completely "restore" for a hundred bucks. And to clear up another post with the wrong information, the girls corvette was available thru the 58 model year. Posts #4 and #5





Actually, now, 4 years later, the guy is closer to IDing it and isn't than the game here?
Maybe you should have led with that, rather than calling out the dope head and continuing the reason they guy bailed, eh. as far as 'completely restoring'; one mans delusion is another's junk. I.E So fricken what.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 2, 2016)

Bless me Father for I have sinned.   The girls truss bar was totally deleted in the late 50's.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 6, 2016)

Whoa Nelly!   I'll sit at the back of the class and take notes.   I do love our forums.  A wealth of knowledge.  Still working toward my BS degree in the Bike Sciences (BS).....every day is a learning day......thanks to my fellow CABERS


----------



## Duck (Mar 6, 2016)

EastsideSchwinn said:


> The chainguard is correct for that 24" Middle weight!
> This is a 1951 24 inch Schwinn American I built last year as a Muscle bike, and Ive had a few other 24 inchers from the 50's and theyve all had that chainguard



But WHY?


----------



## KevinBrick (Jan 15, 2020)

Springer Tom said:


> What the heck is "Peps"?



Abbreviation of an abbreviation for people “peeps”


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 15, 2020)

1650s French Corvette. One class smaller than a Frigate.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 15, 2020)

MagicRat said:


> *I "think" Chevy horked the name Corvette...*
> 
> Then Schwinn horked it from Chevy for thier bikes...(like the Jaguar)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corvette




A Corvette is a war ship IIRC so the name predate the car or bike.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 15, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Bless me Father for I have sinned.   The girls truss bar was totally deleted in the late 50's.




My son, it's not that you have sinned but indeed who you have sinned WITH. 

GO IN PEACE.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 16, 2020)

Saving Tempest said:


> My son, it's not that you have sinned but indeed who you have sinned WITH.




Miss Pankratz also considered it a sin to end a sentence with a preposition.

"My son, it's not that you have sinned but with whom you have sinned."  LOL


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 16, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Miss Pankratz also considered it a sin to end a sentence with a preposition.
> 
> "My son, it's not that you have sinned but with whom you have sinned."  LOL




PREposition, or PROposition?

One is before the fact and the other done correctly...




Now keep THAT under your parasol...


----------



## Sven (Jan 16, 2020)

Saving Tempest said:


> A Corvette is a war ship IIRC so the name predate the car or bike.






World War II  British Flower Class Corvette


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 16, 2020)

The only Corvettes I’m aware of in 1946 looked like this.


----------

